# Anyone remember GTenchniq C3 smart carnuba?



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone remember it? A proper spray wax with extreme gloss and real protection but would still bond over wax or sealant base. 

Granted it could be a bit finicky to apply sometimes, but I want to find another similar product. 

Zymol field glaze was my initial thought, and dodojuice carnuba glaze almost sounds similar but any suggestions and opinions welcome. 

And before it's mentioned I have plenty of sonax BSD and Carpro reload and similar products but that's not what I'm after.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum Car wax springs to mind as something similar.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonus Carnauba Spritz has given good results in the past on top of a wax base


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Waxadict Fo'show is great


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

beatty599 said:


> Waxadict Fo'show is great


I have a bottle of this that I've not used since the summer, it certainly gives extreme gloss and good protection like C3 did.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Of course i remember C3,Great wet looks but a bit hard to apply,it had a lot of smearing to deal with..

C2 v3 is fantastic,so easy to apply and it adds a strong gloss to the paint.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball Ultimate Carnauba Wax. Impressive


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I think Adams have just brought a spray wax out, although not sure if Jeff’s got the new releases yet.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Max Protect Silk Coat. Nuba and silica spray sealant.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Another vote for Fireball Ultimate Carnauba Wax, unreal stuff and a proper spray wax. Spray, spread haze and buff


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Real gloss bang is Wolfgang fuzion spray wax. And I really well rate finland company korrek - pro series. Fantastic gloss and easy use. Also hold chemical prewash well, here in Estonia we must use every prewash petrol base to get car clean. Next time I plan to try them asphalt -tar remover foam with foam gun. www.ppshield.com


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Ross said:


> Optimum Car wax springs to mind as something similar.


Another vote for Optimum Car Wax

You can also try some Sonax High Speed Wax, but I find it a bit grabby, similar to BSD. Less is more.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

why did they discontinue it? and what made it different to any other carnuba spray wax?

seems like a weird product from them to carry too, seems theyre like Gyeon with evertthing being SiO2 based or designed to prep or enhance their coatings etc.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wax planet poly gloss/expression/shell shock are all brilliant.or adams detail spray/ceramic boost 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

And another vote here for optimum car wax. 
It's so slick and easy use plus gives great gloss. I used it last week as a drying aid and it performed great.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

You will need to decant to a spray bottle:

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/scholl-concepts-w6-paint-sealant

Or if you have used their Project 64 stuff... this might do a decent job:

https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/po...iquidgloss-500


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Double post in error.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Ross said:


> Optimum Car wax springs to mind as something similar.


This ⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

TAC Systems Shinee Wax is excellent
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/paint-protection/quick-detailers/tac-systems-shinee-wax.html


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for OCW but AutoGlanz new ceramic infused spray wax Prizm is well worth a try. Lovely gloss, nice and slick plus easy to use.
I still have half a bottle of C3 left by the way in the garage!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Polish Angel Rapidwaxx is excellent, quite like Field Glaze. Excellent water behaviour and gloss.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Sonax High Speed Wax

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-high-speed-wax


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Went back to waxaddict fo'sho the other day and the finish is stunning. Buffed into the whole car before going back to remove it effortlessly 

Maybe I should stick with what I've got already


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a unused bottle in the cupboard as well as P1P2 if someone wants for a small donation?


----------

